# Rotisserie Chicken leftovers



## lyndalou (Mar 14, 2013)

How do you use the leftovers from a roasted chicken? I am out of ideas and would like to make something different. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2013)

The first thing I'd do is take the meat off of the carcass, and then take all the bones and cover with water in a pot. Add some rough-chopped root vegs and let it simmer for a few hours.  You'll love this chicken broth!

Here are a few ideas for the meat:
*Chicken Enchiladas with Pepper Jack Cheese and Tomatillo Salsa
*Chicken Pie with vegs, with a cream cheese base
*Chopped fresh salad: Chicken, green onions, romaine, spiced pecans, dried cranberries, blue cheese crumbles


----------



## Cerise (Mar 14, 2013)

Two faves are chicken tetrazzini & chicken caesar salad.


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2013)

You can also mix up the chopped chicken with your favorite steamed vegetables & spices and make little pockets out of layers of phyllo dough (with butter between the layers). Then bake @ 350 till golden.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2013)

Chicken quesadillas, chicken sandwich, tacos,


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 14, 2013)

pot pies


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 14, 2013)

You could make quesadillas, spring rolls, quiche, chicken salad on crispy rolls, add it on to pizza, fill crepes (thin pancakes) with chicken mayo or chicken and mushroom filling etc etc.

I also make a filling with mayo, creamed corn, shredded roast chicken and finely diced onion to put on toasted sandwiches and stuff in fatcakes or crepes that my kids love.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry, I've never had leftovers of rotisserie cgicken I can eat the whole thing in one seating without even a blink. As the matter of fact I think I can eat more than one. I love rotisserie chicken so much.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 14, 2013)

Chicken Stew with Drop Dumplings

Chicken Tortilla Soup


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2013)

When the weather is warm, I chop up the chicken and put it on a salad as supper.

Chicken salad, made like tuna salad.

Hot chicken sandwiches: shred the meat; put it on slices of good bread; pour hot chicken gravy (made with the stock from the leftover bones) over the chicken on the bread. I usually nuke the chicken on the bread, just to make it all nice and warm.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 14, 2013)

Tacos.


----------



## jharris (Mar 14, 2013)

A couple of nights ago I added chunked LO chicken to a quick stir fry.

Its a quick and easy, one pan weeknight meal.

Ditto on using the carcass for stock.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 15, 2013)

I like to shred any leftover chicken and mix with barbeque sauce (homemade or from a jar). It makes some terrific sandwiches.


----------



## jharris (Mar 15, 2013)

Also, chicken salad.

Chicken, mayo, chopped celery and red onion, salt and pepper


----------



## GA Home Cook (Mar 15, 2013)

Most awesome Chicken Buffalo dip
Buffalo Chicken Dip Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2013)

Chicken a la King.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 15, 2013)

How about Soup? 

*Asian Chicken Noodle Soup* (or Noodle Bowls - add any fresh veggies of choice)
5-Spice Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe

*Chicken Pot Pie Soup*
Chicken Potpie Soup Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Recipes : Food Network

*Chicken & Tortellini Soup*
Chicken and Tortellini Soup | Real Simple Recipes

*Fried Rice*

*Pad Thai Noodle*


----------



## kadesma (Mar 16, 2013)

open face chicken sandwich with gray just as you would turky and gravy. add some cranberry sauce, and fall too. You could make onion jam and sauteed apples to go with the sandwich as well or instead of cranberrys.

kades


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 16, 2013)

jharris said:


> Also, chicken salad.
> 
> Chicken, mayo, chopped celery and red onion, salt and pepper



I always use some to make chicken salad sandwiches for TB's work lunches.  I think it is the best part of eating the chicken for him!   The last ones I made were with a seasoning mix I get from a Canadian company called Epicure Selections.  The mix was "Mango Curry" and I added green onion, celery and mayo.  He loved it!


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Apr 14, 2013)

I also save the drippings & make homemade dog treats for my kids! They love those treats but you have to keep them in the fridge!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 14, 2013)

I like to have it in sandwiches


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

Another vote for recycling the carcass and trimmings into stock.  I've been known to buy a rotisserie chicken or two just for making soup.  The one I've been on a kick for right now is a copycat recipe for Panera's creamy chicken wild rice soup:  Creamy Chicken and Wild Rice Soup Recipe - Allrecipes.com  I've doubled the amount of the rice packets and still don't think there's enough rice.  Will add lots of rice to the next pot.

Also, if you have nice large slices of breast meat they make a very nice panini  with crispy bacon and avocado slices.  A bit of mayo, a piece of lettuce and _heaven_!


----------



## Only1me (Apr 15, 2013)

*Leftover rotisserie chicken*

You can always de-bone the chicken, put bbq sauce on it and make sandwiches with french fries or with just bbq chicken with some sides.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't buy the rotisserie chickens but I roast one at least once a week.

Chicken enchiladas made with all sorts of ingredients.
Chicken tacos
Chicken nachos
Chicken scramble
Chicken chili
Chicken fried rice
Pho with chicken
Chicken salad with walnuts and cranberries
Curry chicken salad
Soups of all sorts
Chicken alfredo
Chicken stuffed Chili rellenos


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

Some lovely recipe ideas there


----------



## letscook (Apr 20, 2013)

Chicken quesadillas, sandwiches for lunches, pot pies, stir fry(put chix in last), I always have broth on hand, some soup add in some tortellini , make gravy from broth and have hot chicken sammys, make some  Spanish rice add some kielbasa, seafood and the chix or paella.  I make the pioneer's chicken spaghetti a lot with leftovers
here's the link to that --> Chicken Spaghetti | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2013)

Slice the meat off, save the carcass for the soup stock, cranberry sauce, Stove Top Stuffing for chicken, a jar of chicken gravy, veggie of choice, and some mashed potatoes. You now have a poorman's rendition of a non-turkey thanksgiving dinner. 

My kids have never like turkey. So we always had three roasted chickens at Thanksgiving. Just not the poorman's version. When they were really small, they thought we were really rich because we had three turkeys for dinner. All their friends had only one. Why can't kids stay so gullible?


----------



## SandyInSilvis (May 16, 2013)

I make chicken soup with leftover chicken, chicken broth (about 8 cups, I use chicken base in a jar with water, but canned broth is good too) , a bag of frozen mixed veggies, and a 1/2 lb of dry pasta-I prefer rotini or mini bowties. I add a generous TBSP of jarred pesto (LOVE the pesto from Trader Joe's, I use a lot of it!) and serve. The whole soup can be done in like 15 min and seems to improve with reheating the next day. 

my other favorite with leftover chicken is a fruity chicken salad. 3 cups of diced chicken, 1 small can of pineapple tidbits, drained, a small can or mandarin oranges, drained. about 20 grapes cut in half and 1/2 cup of chopped pecans. 1/2 cup of mayo and 1/4 tsp of curry powder. This is good just on top of lettuce or with whole grain bread.


----------

